# Shovelers Needed Novi, MI $15/hour -- Many Hours



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

We need shovelers in Novi. We are looking for 2 people that would respond pretty much anytime the city salters are out. Estimated 150 Man Hours. payup We also need 4 additional people that would be used in snow over 1". Estimated 90 Man Hours. payup $15/Hour. If you know anyone interested please let us know either on here or call 810-746-0245. 

If it rings for a bit, stay on the line, it forwards to my cell phone if no one is available.


----------



## businessjeff (Nov 22, 2006)

Im looking for sub work in oakland county. Do you need any trucks?


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Trucks*

I appreciate the response, but I just sat down with someone yesterday that is going to supply a truck and 2 shovelers. We are supposed to sign a contract in the next few days. If for some reason that falls through I will let you know.


----------

